

Mapillary transforms crowd sourced streetview into interactive 3D - thomersch_
http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/12/15/sfm-preview.html

======
chippy
crikey, it's looking very impressive!

------
gyllen
Insane view.

~~~
thomersch_
I am really amazed how it's already smoother than Google StreetView

~~~
petern
Yes, and this is just the beginning. There is much more potential.

